
Colab Pro - minimaxir
https://colab.research.google.com/signup
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22274938](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22274938),
which was posted earlier.

(The intention is to share the karma a bit. I hope you don't mind. Eventually
we want to build software support for that.)

~~~
minimaxir
It's fine. I'm curious why the dupe checker didn't hit it though.

~~~
dang
Once 8 hours have gone by, it will let reposts through unless the previous
submission got a lot of points and/or comments.

